
Australia passes social media law penalising platforms for violent content - RileyJames
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/apr/04/australia-passes-social-media-law-penalising-platforms-for-violent-content
======
hestefisk
Australia: slowly moving closer and closer to nanny state fascism.

------
wp381640
the bill that passed today:

[https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislat...](https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislation/Bills_Search_Results/Result?bId=s1201)

continuing trend of Australia passing anti-tech bills with almost no
opposition

